# Excelsior Badged arnold schwinn truss frame



## looneymatthew (Feb 18, 2015)

Any knowledge or info on this bike out there?


----------



## looneymatthew (Feb 18, 2015)

Found this.
I guess its a double archbar.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2015)

I see a few minor detail differences but that must be it, just a different year maybe.


----------



## rigid76 (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow, I really like it!  What yr is that catalog pic?


----------



## looneymatthew (Feb 18, 2015)

*1917*

Late teens early 20s


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2015)

Check out the two 1925 catalog with the combined pics. Looks like the same chainring as yours looking at it with my bad eyes.


----------



## looneymatthew (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes
looks like its a 20s era
early to mid 20s looks pretty complete
minus the drop syand and pedals.


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 18, 2015)

I love it! let me know if you would like sell it!


----------



## looneymatthew (Feb 19, 2015)

This Excelsior will most likely become available for local sale. But there is still some research needed to be done onwhat would be a fair sale price for both parties, as I have never seen another example like this sell in a setting like the cabe or other forums in the past and have no idea of the value as a seemingly true pretty complete original 
early Schwinn survivor.

I would be open to Any input on this topic from the cabe members with any experience with this early of example of Schwinn Excelsior .


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2015)

I know it is very cool! I love the badge.


----------



## rigid76 (Feb 19, 2015)

Whats the backstory on this baby?  Local sale, is Norcal local enough


----------



## looneymatthew (Feb 19, 2015)

This schwinn was purchased about 25 year's ago aton line at the first weeks of ebay. And has been untouched
in storage ever since. not much more info is really available regarding the past history of the bike.

local pick up/sale  would be preferable as i   would think
the person taking the responsibility of this bike should be the one to take it apart for what seems for the first time tobring it back to life or reconditioning or restoration process. Ect. 

But the seller is open to options as he is a motivated seller and would like to see it go to a good home.

what do you guys think is a realistic asking price?


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 19, 2015)

I am not sure what is a realistic asking price, as I have not seen any of these. I would drive down to pick the bike up on a weekend, no problem.


----------

